
I started a Google Sheet to break down CARES Act budget - mike503
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1GamoN8fUFhXM_vdTNlgb4MMhZDpfluxZ_UHqudAbqRg/edit#gid=0
======
mike503
It took me hours, but I was very curious how it all broke down. Did my best to
chug through the legalese, and references. Trying to map things to their
different departments, or different groupings based on the summaries the media
has been putting out.

Anyone can comment!

